

The FBI Just Finished Its Insane New Facial Recognition System - orian
http://gizmodo.com/the-fbi-just-finished-its-insane-new-facial-recognition-1634851705

======
computerslol
Accurate and fast facial recognition (combined with cheap public cameras and
abundant cheap storage) is one of the few technologies that makes me truly
dread possibility. I don't want to live in a world where all travel outside of
my house can be reconstructed and scrutinized at a later date, even if the
only party with that ability is the government.

------
orian
I'm curious if such a system will be limited only to USA people or will they
use data collected outside of US?

Will citizens have access to their data?

It's very similar to what Stasi did in GDR (or SB in PRL, or check any other
East Block countries from Cold War).

